# Veritas cabinet scraper or something else? Stanley 80?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I need to get a cabinet scraper, and have been looking at old Stanley 80s, and the prices seem all over the place and its hard to tell blade condition in some cases and some look pretty bad. Does anyone have the Veritas card scraper? Its about twice as much as some of the old Stanleys, but at least I know I would be getting a good blade. But it mentions the body is longer/bigger and the handles are lower? Has anybody had a problem with the body too big getting into tight areas? Or handles too low and scrape knuckles? I'm just curious why they changed some things of the 80. Thanks.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lots of places sell card scrapers. If you search the site, there are examples of user made holders, sharpening, etc.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a Record 080 (same design as Stanley 80) and I like it a lot. It's very basic but it works well. The scraper is probably thicker on the Veritas which can be both an advantage and disadvantage. A thicker scraper works well for large areas but one thing I really like about the 80 is the ability to adjust the camber with the thumbscrew. If there's a small, knotty section I want to focus on, I can dial my working area down effectively. The Veritas may be just as adept, I don't know. Just throwing it out there that a thicker blade, isn't necessarily a benefit in all cases.

Just my $.02…


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

My experience does not include using the Veritas card scraper. I can only give my experience using the Stanley 80. My scraper blades on my user/shop 80 are simply cut from an old hand saw plate. Good steel and easily sharpened and holds a good burr. So, I wouldn't worry about condition of an original blade if you go with an older Stanley 80. Don't forget the other Stanley scrapers, my go to for panels is a Stanley 112. The adjustable blade angle and bench plane type handle layout are why I prefer it.
Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have a Record 080 (same design as Stanley 80) and I like it a lot. It s very basic but it works well. The scraper is probably thicker on the Veritas which can be both an advantage and disadvantage. A thicker scraper works well for large areas but one thing I really like about the 80 is the ability to adjust the camber with the thumbscrew. If there s a small, knotty section I want to focus on, I can dial my working area down effectively. The Veritas may be just as adept, I don t know. Just throwing it out there that a thicker blade, isn t necessarily a benefit in all cases.
> 
> Just my $.02…
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks, looks like those records are more rare here than the Stanley's, i'll keep that in my search though.



> My experience does not include using the Veritas card scraper. I can only give my experience using the Stanley 80. My scraper blades on my user/shop 80 are simply cut from an old hand saw plate. Good steel and easily sharpened and holds a good burr. So, I wouldn t worry about condition of an original blade if you go with an older Stanley 80. Don t forget the other Stanley scrapers, my go to for panels is a Stanley 112. The adjustable blade angle and bench plane type handle layout are why I prefer it.
> Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!
> 
> - KYtoolsmith


Interesting. I was at a Lie Nielsen event a couple of weeks ago. I asked the guys why they didn't have a scraper plane, and they showed me the 3 handle types, like the 112. And one of the guys said that's all he uses is the large scraper plane based on the 112, and one of the other guys swore by the cabinetmakers plane based on the 85, which had a blade all the way to the edges kind of like their rabbet block plane. They both said they had no need for an 80 with these planes. I can find old Stanely 112s for about $150, I guess that's double the Veritas cabinet scraper. I guess it would be more comfortable for large table glue ups etc.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

SMP

I just got a 212. Not had time to try it yet.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Card Scrapers from Todd

https://www.lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/6753


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I have a #80, it works OK.

I have a #12 Stanley, it works far, far better.

I have used a #112, it works far better than a #12.

If the question is a cabinet scraper or a scraping plane, the scraping plane is worth the extra, IMHO. I don't do enough large panels to justify a scraping plane better than my #12 at this point, but would have one in a heartbeat if that was the direction my woodworking was going. A #80 or similar is better for extended use than a card scraper, but gives similar results. Mine collects dust. Spot scraping is done with card scrapers and larger areas with the #12.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Card Scrapers from Todd
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/6753
> 
> - WayneC


Thanks Wayne, I already have a card scraper that works fine, just looking for a cabinet scraper for comfort on larger areas. Card scraper and my carpal tunnel don't mix well for long.



> I have a #80, it works OK.
> 
> I have a #12 Stanley, it works far, far better.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I can find the 12 for not much more than the 80. I saw those before but they were labeled "veneer scrapers" so I kind of looked over them. Thanks!


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I have the Veritas scraper. I got hooked after borrowing a #80 from a fellow Jock on here (CharlesA) to smooth out a panel I was working on. Once I returned it, I knew I needed one, but ran into the same situation you have re cost and condition of used. I went with the Veritas and absolutely love it (you can see it about halfway down my post here). I find the thumbscrews easier to use on it than the standard #80, and I like the wider base. It's also easy to dial in a camber to work on small areas as Kenny mentioned.

As for getting into tight spaces, I use it almost exclusively on panels, so this hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## Sawdust35 (Jan 15, 2016)

SMP-
I have the Veritas scraper plane. On hardwoods it has been a joy to use. Makes quick work of glue squeeze out and milling marks. I bought it over the Stanley #80 style cabinet scrapers because it accomplished more with less effort…I am not as tired after a long day of wood working. I tried the Lie-Nielsen scraper plane last week and it was just as "easy" to use as the veritas version. I also have card scrapers for tight spots that neither a cabinet scraper or scraper plane would fit.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks all, I think I am just going to order the Veritas,a nd not waste anymore time on ebay, since I need to order some other items from LV so can combine shipping. But I am going to keep my out for a good deal on a 12 and/or possibly 112. You know how planes are like pokemon, you gotta catch em all


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You can find the #80 or #81 for a decent price once in awhile. Even every so often a #12 comes up cheap. Just takes patience and remembering to look for them.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe you havent ordered yet - dont own the Veritas cs but had the opportunity to try it out a couple of times, and I much prefer my Stanley 80. The Veritas handles are in a different position vs the 80 and I didnt like them - the 80 feels much better when scraping.

I highly recommend the Veritas large scraping plane, especially if you have hand trouble, my review here. It is worth the $ over a cab scraper, which is worth the $ over card scrapers. I use my 80 primarily as a glue scraper (I could never bring myself to use the Veritas as a glue scraper, thats for the $11 #80). With the adj blade angle the plane can get a more precise adj of the edge to wood, and by adj the angle get more life out of each edge. Its one tool that will stay forever in my shop - it handles grain nothing else will.


----------

